# Can I just say.....



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I'm really sick of the diaper fairy.

There, I said it. Thank you for your time. You may now return to your regularly scheduled posting.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

:LOL!!!

That made me laugh!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

:LOL I think that is funny!!!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I want some pork fried rice, anyone with me?

oops thinking out loud







:


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I want some pork fried rice, anyone with me?

oops thinking out loud







:

:LOL I'll take an Egg Roll if you're going out


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
:LOL I'll take an Egg Roll if you're going out

I have been having the WEIRDEST cravings lately, earlier I was watching how they make plastic forks on TV and they showed people eating Taco Bell salad and I craved the salad, but then they started showing how sporks are made and I started craving the sporks, I STARTED CRAVING THE SPORKS.

I may need help.

(back to your scheduled programs now)


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Honey.. Step away from the sporks, just step away!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Honey.. Step away from the sporks, just step away!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

No love for the diaper fairy.......... Stel is not feeling the







......... :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

No sporks for you!!

ok, I need to go to bed.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
I'm really sick of the diaper fairy.

There, I said it. Thank you for your time. You may now return to your regularly scheduled posting.

Why Stell? Is it the pregnancy hormones? Too much good cheer? :LOL

What's cookin mama?


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

SEEPAE said:


> II STARTED CRAVING THE SPORKS.
> 
> 
> > I love sporks...my mom's fave story too tell is how I used to say I wanted sporks at my wedding...LOL.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmanville*

I love sporks...my mom's fave story too tell is how I used to say I wanted sporks at my wedding...LOL.









I have always liked to eat with a spork, but I mean I wanted to EAT a spork, LOL

Now I am eating cheese popcorn







:


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

This is one of those threads that make me feel like I am in the twilight zone.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

:


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

:


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

DON"T even say SPORK-don't get me started on them!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRR, you can probably find my opinion on sporks if you use search
AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHH


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

WTH is a spork?


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

The spoon/fork combos.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

:


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diaper_Addict_Jen*
The spoon/fork combos.











LOL! Whoopie doo!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

:


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Sick of the diaper fairy? I'm not sick of her.. I just wish she'd enforce picture taking! :LOL Otherwise it's more like a "Monday Fluffy Mail" thread which I totally ignore if I didn't get any fluffy mail! Take pictures and I can enjoy too! :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
Otherwise it's more like a "Monday Fluffy Mail" thread which I totally ignore if I didn't get any fluffy mail!

You mean you never read my long list of diapers I received everyday?







How rude Jenn.








: jk


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
You mean you never read my long list of diapers I received everyday?







How rude Jenn.








: jk









: Just rub my lack of fluff in! Ok, I lied.. I did get these today (my long awaited second pair of custom longies from BaaBaaBottoms): http://pic10.picturetrail.com/VOL334...1/57471538.jpg





















but I still boycotted the fluffy mail thread!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Um Jenn... I DID post pictures of my Fairy gift AND my Monday fluff mail thankyouverymuch


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
Um Jenn... I DID post pictures of my Fairy gift AND my Monday fluff mail thankyouverymuch









Well link me up baby! :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Jenn now that I am not getting fluff anymore I am going to boycott too.Reading what everyone got today almost made me cry.

Those wool pants are awesome!! Your son looks so much taller then mine


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I know! It's only fun to read when you want ideas for shopping or are anticipating fluff.. I do have a few things coming but not many.

Thank you for the longie compliments! It's the pants that make him look tall.. the stripes, right? No wait, it's a short couch (we're short people).. perhaps that's it! :LOL

Oh and I know you can't answer this part of this but I didn't realize you're now carrying baby bits! I have a sample coming to try! I can't wait to see what I think!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...3&page=2&pp=20

Fluff Day pics


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=159740

Fairy gift









and click on Hunter's name in my siggy to see him IN the wool


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
Oh and I know you can't answer this part of this but I didn't realize you're now carrying baby bits! I have a sample coming to try! I can't wait to see what I think!

Well maybe I will answer that just so you have to deleate it :LOL Just kidding.I'm bored.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

On my way too look at Baby Bits


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

OMG! You did have the best fluffy day ever! The Celstial Baby's are so awesome and then the KSS and the CT! WOW!!!! That CT needs to come to my home next!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Jenn you don't need wool pants in Hawaii.Although I do have another set to sell.....


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Well maybe I will answer that just so you have to delete it :LOL Just kidding. I'm bored.

I know.. shopping is so much more fun.







How's the stash selling going?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Jenn you don't need wool pants in Hawaii.Although I do have another set to sell.....

:LOL I know but we use ours all the time here in Seattle! I hear that Hawaii has cold nights.. and I'm sticking to that! :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I have taken a small break from the stash selling as it was very tramatic.I need to start back up again though









Back to the OP I sure am wondering why she is sick of the diaper fairy.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

She just needs a good fairy'ing I'm sure! If I could think of anything she wanted/needed I'd be there already but I haven't a clue! Instead all I can think about are things I want from her! :LOL *Dreaming of cute denim fitteds*


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Wait up, guys.... I wanna know why whoever-it-was doesn't like the diaper fairy?? It's so joyful to be TDF and so joyful to be ´visited by her.


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Butterflymom!!!! I love your new wool!!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
Butterflymom!!!! I love your new wool!!










meee tooo.. Kiwi Pie


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I love my Kiwi Pie too! It's not arriving in Finland until my mom does on July 1st.... my luxe will be with her too!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
I love my Kiwi Pie too! It's not arriving in Finland until my mom does on July 1st.... my luxe will be with her too!









oh yes.. Luxebaby







I can't WAIT to get mine <doing a happy dance>


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

Maybe she was kidding, or maybe she's sick of all the, who wants what from the diaper fairy, threads. Maybe if the diaper fairy list had what people want/need on it, it could eliminate all the threads about that. Maybe that wasn't what she meant, just a guess.







:


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe you're right, Corrie... But I think she just needs a visit from the DF to change her frown upside down!









I love the threads about what people really want, etc.... I love fairying, though, and love the ideas..... Honestly there isn't _so much_ to discuss on a diapering board that we don't have the space to talk about fairying. Enjoyment of fluff (and trouble shooting problems with our fluff goes with that, in order to maximizethe enjoyment) is pretty much the dominant theme here, and gifting fluff goes right alongside that.







Just my 2 cents that no one asked for!


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

I also think the DF is a great idea, I am on the list and haven't done any fairying yet or been faired yet, but I could see how it can get annoying to people not on the list. Also I'm beginning to wonder if people are going to start flocking over here from other boards strictly to get on the fairy list in hopes of gettig a free diaper. That's kind of why I wish it would get talked about a little less and add some more of the "mystery" back to it.


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

corrie, i think you hit the nail on the head. there are some MDC readers/posters who have no interest in participating or reading of the diaper fairy and her deliveries







and like you said, the knowledge of this list will bring out all of those looking for a free diaper or two.

mehndi mama is not alone in her feelings


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corrie43*
I also think the DF is a great idea, I am on the list and haven't done any fairying yet or been faired yet, but I could see how it can get annoying to people not on the list. Also I'm beginning to wonder if people are going to start flocking over here from other boards strictly to get on the fairy list in hopes of gettig a free diaper. That's kind of why I wish it would get talked about a little less and add some more of the "mystery" back to it.









I agree... And I also think its easy to tell when someone is really fishing to be fairied. (Don't get me wrong I don't think that's what OP was doing at all) Just like on TAO when someone is trying to get dddc'd...
KWIM?


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

But you know what? If you don't want to hear about the Diaper Fairy, don't read those threads!







Usually it is very easy to see when the threads are fairy related, so just skip em. I skip stuff all the time! :LOL Not fairy stuff, but other stuff that doesn't pertain to me.







(Like threads about what the best diapers are for a newborn when I have never cd a newborn and never will, unless God has a really twisted sense of humor!)


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

Quote:

I agree... And I also think its easy to tell when someone is really fishing to be fairied. (Don't get me wrong I don't think that's what OP was doing at all) Just like on TAO when someone is trying to get dddc'd...
That's what I was getting at too. I have a hard time not thinking that every time I see a post like "go buy this so I won't" or something like that. I never used to have any suspisions about posts like that, but now cuz of the diaper fairy thing I do. I kind of wish it could go back to where it was just very random and rare and there was no official list or anything.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I know what you all mean about fishing for a fairy comments. It does make me uncomfortable sometimes. Like everytime I point out a cute item I wonder if people think I am wanting it or something. It was different before. I really can tell when people are fishing (there have only been a few) and it is highly obnoxious I think. But I just ignore them and don't fairy them. It doesn't bother me enough to start a ranting thread. I do like the "what do you want" threads. They are just fun I think. We used to have threads like that prefairy too...what's your ideal stash kind of games. I guess with the diaper fairy some people are expecting free stuff and that's kind of silly. I play the game at times but don't really expect anything. I hope that everyone has the right idea about the fairy, but I'm sure there are people who are waiting for free stuff. I can also see how it can bring the lurkers out to get a freeby. Maybe we should just put our likes and dislikes on the list and not talk about it so much.
But really, that super thin beautiful picture of the fairy offended me. I thought she was cute and frumpy...like a mama. Where's the sagging boobs and large bum?
















:


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
But really, that super thin beautiful picture of the fairy offended me. I thought she was cute and frumpy...like a mama. Where's the sagging boobs and large bum?

















:

MamaDaednu posted an awesome pic of the
Angry Fairy . While she isn't that frumpy, she's awfully cute and isn't super skinny. I love that pic...


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Is she pg?? That is a cute little pooch she's got going... Maybe the pg hormones are causing the pout


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

I think this is one of those things where you need to let people have their negative feelings about the diaper fairy without taking it personally.

There ARE a lot of posts about the DF, so I totally understand why someone(s) would be sick of reading about it. On the other hand, a PP (sorry, I forgot your name) is absolutely right when she says that there's an easy remedy for being sick of it-- don't read the posts. I think this everytime someone posts on a board with "I don't like xyz posts"-- my reaction is whatcha expect everyone ELSE to do about it? Why don't you fix what is your own problem by not readings posts, and/or by posting what you want to talk about?

On the other hand, I also think it should be okay for people to express negative feelings without having everybody shout back that they should just stop reading and/or shut up. It does give the board a chance to reflect on whatever it is that the OP is being critical of, and I don't think that can be a bad thing. I'm glad to read the responses to this thread because I thought I was just thinking mean paranoid thoughts that some threads recently seem to be started for fairy fishing purposes.

I do think this board can get off balance sometimes with a lot of posts about the same subject, and I think that's just the nature of a quick moving and lively board. But over time, some balance is usually restored. And what I mean by balance is that the different subject areas that the board encompasses (information about cloth diapering, discussion of differences between diapers, daily fluffymail, etc etc and of course the diaper fairy) should all get some play time. Honestly, I don't find it a problem to skip DF threads when I am not interested in them (I read some, ignore others), but I am just a bit concerned that this board has become a little too focused on the acquisition of high priced diapering items at the cost of being thoughtful about other aspects of cloth diapering. Buy, buy, buy seems to be the message-- if not for yourself, for deserving others. I wish sometimes that there was less focus on getting diapers and more focus on using them.

But that's my issue. I do not in any way want to be a party pooper about the diaper fairy or any other thread on this board. Please don't take what I said as criticism that you shouldn't post pics of your newest fluffymail or talk about stockings or stalkings. I think that this board can serve everybody's needs, and each of us is responsible for making sure (e.g. posting threads, polls, responses, whatever) that talk about what we are interested in. If what's here is not for you, then you need to make what's here more about you and put it out there, rather than complaining about what's here.

I should so totally take my own advice








Karla


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
I think this is one of those things where you need to let people have their negative feelings about the diaper fairy without taking it personally.









Absolutely.

The world is full of causes that we can become involved in. Because there are so many, individually we can only decide on a few to be important to us otherwise we become stretched too thin, overworked, overtired, and resentful of the whole mess. Those who are not involved in the DF are most likely involved in something else that is important. And that is awesome. It's ok for ppl to not support everything that comes their way.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

I admit that I am a little annoyed with the diaper fairy too.

it is taking over the board.

If I share that I am having a bad day, I dont want someone to assume that I am fishing for free stuff. But at the same time has anyone noticed that there is a sudden increase in "feel sorry for me" threads? Are they connected or is the world just going through a be mean to diaper mom phase... or maybe we are all going through a complain phase







we need a fishing icon because some people are downright obvious and it is obnoxious.

Even here... she posts that she hates the fairy and people right away assume it is a jelous comment and she just needs to be sent a free something to make her like the fairy.







cant buy the fairy love baby









*disclaimer* I love to be a part of it, I have gotten a beautiful soaker that someone made especially for me- and that is better than any hyena diaper I might pine for. I am also working on stuff to fairy other people. I just think that the fairy stuff might need to be contained a little more. Maybe if you get something then keep it to the fluff thread. Your fairy has an easier time looking for you there to see your joy.

Jenn- I wish I could post a picture








my digital is broke







:


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aherne*
But at the same time has anyone noticed that there is a sudden increase in "feel sorry for me" threads? Are they connected or is the world just going through a be mean to diaper mom phase... or maybe we are all going through a complain phase







we need a fishing icon because some people are downright obvious and it is obnoxious

I have definately had that same thought, especially when it is a fairly new poster saying something like "Woe is me, I only have 7 diapers and I am trying to diaper 3 kids with them. If only I had a few more diapers....but not those cheapie prefolds, I can only use FCB AIO's....wonder where I could get some...." That sort of thing, ya know?

I agree the mystery is gone too, with the "if you haven't been fairy'ed, post here" threads. I don't mind that they are here, and i do just skip over them, but they just feel icky to me, you know? I sort of like the quiet random act of kindness idea, not the public requests for diapers idea. But to each their own.









Lori


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

I personally like to read the fairy posts and the number of them doesn't bother me but maybe we should just have a Diaper Fairy thread each day where everyone can post their fluff to keep the posts down.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

So, umm, I don't mind the "I got this" threads because I love to see what people get....

BUT, I just saw a BLATANT BLATANT BLATANT *fishing for a fairy* thread.

Can we all agree to call eachother out when we see this? Cause that's just cheap and nasty to blatantly ask for something.

Kimberly


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Yikes.... I never knew that when I posted about a gorgeous item I was trying not to let myself buy that others may take that as my 'fairy fishing' on the board....







I'll definatly watch what I point to and drool over from now on.







I really, really, _really_ don't want anyone to think I am fishing for a gift, ever.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aherne*
I admit that I am a little annoyed with the diaper fairy too.

it is taking over the board.

If I share that I am having a bad day, I dont want someone to assume that I am fishing for free stuff. But at the same time has anyone noticed that there is a sudden increase in "feel sorry for me" threads? Are they connected or is the world just going through a be mean to diaper mom phase... or maybe we are all going through a complain phase







we need a fishing icon because some people are downright obvious and it is obnoxious.

Even here... she posts that she hates the fairy and people right away assume it is a jelous comment and she just needs to be sent a free something to make her like the fairy.







cant buy the fairy love baby










I love your posts mama, they are always so well written and thought out. I have to agree that I have seen way more posts of woes me. I am not innocent for I too was feeling sorry for myself about prefolds I sold off and then managed to do a trade for some with someone here due to my complaining. That said I love being a fairy and try to be one when I can but I only have so much resources and cannot spread the fairy love throughout the entire world.







: If I could you know I would but man with all these woes me posts lately I would never be able to keep up with it. The whole point of the fairy is to send a bit of diaper cheer to someone and not because they are broke or they are rich or any reason. But "just cause" the fairy feels like it.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
I love your posts mama, they are always so well written and thought out.

now if only I could learn to spell check and brain check before I post


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Yikes.... I never knew that when I posted about a gorgeous item I was trying not to let myself buy that others may take that as my 'fairy fishing' on the board....







I'll definatly watch what I point to and drool over from now on.







I really, really, _really_ don't want anyone to think I am fishing for a gift, ever.


I would never want anyone to think I was fishing for anything either. Makes me re-think things I will post though.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
So, umm, I don't mind the "I got this" threads because I love to see what people get....

BUT, I just saw a BLATANT BLATANT BLATANT *fishing for a fairy* thread.

Can we all agree to call eachother out when we see this? Cause that's just cheap and nasty to blatantly ask for something.

Kimberly









Blatant is different than saying what you want, or drooling over something you want someone else to snag so you don't have to. I think it is obvious when someone is fishing for fairy visits. Sad too, because it takes away from the heart of the whole fairy idea.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

And I do think a lot of it is that the program is new and we're all excited and probably overzealous









When it gets "older" it won't be so crazy


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

I agree with the poster who said that maybe it could be contained to one thread. Perhaps the first person with a DF thank you could start the thread for the day.

I see lots of threads posted about beautiful items and I love to go and see new things - but when the diaper dramatics take over with lots of crying smilies - that's when I get a negative feeling about the intention of the post. I'm not saying I feel that way about a post that might say "hey check this out - its awesome! boo hoo my paypal is empty" But the ones that are like "WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAA
























































I WISH I COULD HAVE THIS DIAPER. My poor baby has to wear a plain old fuzzi bunz" I know we can all get caught up in the hype and we want our babes to have nice things... but sometimes I think we drive away a lot of mamas who are doing this to save $$.

That being said - the original intention of the DF as a random act of kindness is wonderful and I hope the air clears so THAT part of it can continue.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
I would never want anyone to think I was fishing for anything either. Makes me re-think things I will post though.

This is actually a great thread, I'm glad people are talking.









I just want to add that before the diaper fairy people would post about being saved from the world's best item all the time and no one thought anything of it other than they wanted to share the coolest soaker/diaper in the world. I don't think you should feel guilty for posting like that.. just put a disclaimer at the bottom if you want to like: "Diaper Fairy please ignore this thread.







"

Seriously, a little less diaper fairyness shouldn't take away some of the fun aspects that were here before she was.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aherne*
I admit that I am a little annoyed with the diaper fairy too.

it is taking over the board.

If I share that I am having a bad day, I dont want someone to assume that I am fishing for free stuff. But at the same time has anyone noticed that there is a sudden increase in "feel sorry for me" threads? Are they connected or is the world just going through a be mean to diaper mom phase... or maybe we are all going through a complain phase







we need a fishing icon because some people are downright obvious and it is obnoxious.

Even here... she posts that she hates the fairy and people right away assume it is a jelous comment and she just needs to be sent a free something to make her like the fairy.







cant buy the fairy love baby









I have to agree w/Aherne here. The DF posts are taking over the board (much like diapering posts were taking over the regular TP at one point) and it's hard to sift through all of them to get to other posts.

It's pretty sad when a new member posts an intro only to have it buried by DF posts. It *is* annoying, imo and I think there should be a sticky at the top or a thread that is designated for the DF.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Well there won't be a sticky but I do think that a "Thank you Diaper Fairy" thread for the day would be a better way.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
Well there won't be a sticky but I do think that a "Thank you Diaper Fairy" thread for the day would be a better way.

















That is an excellent idea!!!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
Well there won't be a sticky but I do think that a "Thank you Diaper Fairy" thread for the day would be a better way.









That sounds grrrrrreat!!!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

First person with a thank you should start it for that day...


----------



## lena_girl (Mar 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lori810*
I have definately had that same thought, especially when it is a fairly new poster saying something like "Woe is me, I only have 7 diapers and I am trying to diaper 3 kids with them. If only I had a few more diapers....but not those cheapie prefolds, I can only use FCB AIO's....wonder where I could get some...." That sort of thing, ya know?

I did post something like this the other day. I was trying to share my frustration that my DS decided to stop pottying in the toilet, and I have nothing that works for him. I wasn't looking for any handout, just some support b/c it's hard for me right now. I am trying to put together diapers out of what I have and am washing it every day, ect. Unfortunately there were probably people who read what I wrote I assumed I was trying to get a fairy gift. That might explain why basically no one responded. But I was really only looking for support. I didn't join the diaper fairy thing to get fairied, I joined b/c I saw a momma who was struggling and I wanted to brighten her day.

I do agree that some people probably do post their struggles looking for a fairy gift, but I think most of us are just looking for support. I think that support is one of the best things this forum has to offer.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Yep, I agree with the one thread a day idea. The DF is getting exponentially more busy and that makes a lot of sense. It's also easier to find if someone wants to make sure their somebody got fairied successfully.

I also think the whole idea has changed the way I read some posts and I have refrained a couple of times from posting something because I didn't want my posts interpreted this way.

I too have come across what I thought were shameless fishing threads, but I have tried not to judge them.

I think this will all naturally calm down a bit in time, and the fairy will live on. I







the fairy.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Yikes.... I never knew that when I posted about a gorgeous item I was trying not to let myself buy that others may take that as my 'fairy fishing' on the board.... I'll definatly watch what I point to and drool over from now on. I really, really, really don't want anyone to think I am fishing for a gift, ever.
ITA Angelica.







I am torn because this is the place I can come to and say, "Oh man, I really want this print of this or that but just can't buy it now, but it's my fave print and I'm so bummed" and just whine about beautiful fluff I can't buy and have other people totally understand what I'm going through.







But I would be mortified if people were thinking I'm fishing for a fairy. I can't really tell dh or other friends that I want a zoo print SOS without them telling me how







I am







It does shed a new light on this whole fairy stuff, though.







But I love fairying, so I'm gonna keep it up.


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

:


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Ahearne







Very well put, as usual!

I have to say that the diaper fairy has been along for quite some time before this list was started. I got my first "fairy" gift last year from a momma who knew I loved turtles and knew I had never tried a FMBG fitted. I, in return, sent her a new Sage FB she had been wanting to try.
I have to agree with most of the posters here. Just like the "fluffy mail" threads that got one singular post a day, I think this is a great idea for the diaper fairy as well.
It seems more like a popularity contest to me some days. Like "if you have not been fairied"post here.
I did not get on the list because I didn't want people to feel obligated to buy me something I cannot afford myself. Part of the fun of fairying to me is grabbing someone out of the blue and searching for their adress and doing that all myself. I am so glad some of you are having such a great time with this,and for that I am happy and grateful that there are so many nice kind mommas out there spreading the diaper love. But, that being said I am sure new members are very confused and a little isolated when seeing all these posts.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Me, too, Kaylee---I'm gonna keep on fairying, and just not talk about stuff I would buy if money were no object.







No biggie I guess....


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

The daily Thanks Diaper Fairy thread idea has been put forth before, but no one committed at that time. It sounds like more ppl are serious about it now, so hopefully there will be follow-through since it really would be a better method. Monday Diaper Fairy, Diaper Fairy Tuesday, etc. just like the Fluffy Mail threads are titled. Maybe I'll go start one now...

As for the calling out blatent DF posts, I think a PM asking the poster if that was their intent would be a better first step.


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

I have to agree with Aherne.

Although reading this read and the blatant "fishing for fairy" posts have reminded me of the old fable that tells of the man visiting the old woman who kindly made stew and he in turn gave her a piece of gold for each drop of butter, when the rich woman heard of this she invited the man in and overseasoned the soup so much that when her time came for gold it was one solid piece.

I have gotten the feeling that the true value of random acts of kindness have been lost in the frenzy of hyena'ness. It isn't about the $ value of the item but rather the value of the heart that gave it.

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

I hope no one thought my post was fishing? I just wanted to share a beautiful hand made necklace in the hopes that someone would buy it away, thus taking away my temptation.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Brittani*
I hope no one thought my post was fishing? I just wanted to share a beautiful hand made necklace in the hopes that someone would buy it away, thus taking away my temptation.

Just a few days ago I was wailing about how much I loved the Warm Heart Woolies set with the blue soaker shorts and zoo hat/shirt and wanted someone to buy it quickly so I wouldn't keep mentally calculating how I could budget such an extravagant&un-affordable purchase..... I am so mortified now thinking that maybe people interpreted that as my fishing for a (huge, even!!!!) fairy gift.







: That wasn't my intention at all and I will be censoring myself big time for any hint of anything that could be construed as fishing.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Now I'm paranoid too! I don't want any of my posts to be construed as fishing for fairying.







: Maybe I'll put a disclaimer at the bottom of my posts

Please note: Posting this is not fishing for a fairy gift in any way, shape, or form. Viewer discretion is advised. Void where prohibited.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

I just wanted to be included in this thread. :LOL

I'm trying to get a pic of my dd in the dress we were faired with but the darn kid won't get dressed :LOL. She has been wanting to run free around the house the past few days.


----------



## lena_girl (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't know, I personally think I might just ask to be taken off the whole diaper fairy thing. This forum is important to me for three reasons. 1) to get information 2) to hang out with so many awesome mommas and 3) to get support for my cloth diapering journey.

If I have to worry about the things I say being interpretted as possibly being diaper fairy fishing and possibly affecting other people's opinions of me, then I'd rather not be involved. I can't afford to fairy anyone else right now anyway. I'd really rather just be able to share my struggles and have other mommas understand and offer me a hug or "you can do it!"


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
Please note: Posting this is not fishing for a fairy gift in any way, shape, or form. Viewer discretion is advised. Void where prohibited.









: Especially, void where prohibited!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I do not think the original poster was saying that because you post about something you love you are fishing. I think that the blatent posts where a person wants such and such a diaper but has no money and woes me. Blah, blah, blah is what she was referring to.

Hell I love Luke's Drawers, Mudpiebaby, LHC, FMBG and Valor Kids and not afraid to say it either. I cannot afford every darn diaper out there and I know nobody can and when we see something we love it is only natural to say so but to come here and post a post specifically about one said product and not having the money to buy it would seem kind of blatent. KWIM? Plus if you are that hard up would you not just be thrilled with anything? Maybe not?

Everyone wants a nice big ole stash but it is not going to happen if you do not do one of the following:

Sell something to buy it
Go into credit card debt to buy it
Forget about it and be satisfied with what you got
Post woes me posts to entice the diaper fairy







:

I dunno sometimes it is so obvious someone is fishing and other times it is completely innocent and who is to say forsure??? The diaper fairy is not a fool.


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Yikes! If you guys stop posting about the really cool stuff that you would love to have but are trying to talk yourself out of, how on earth will I get to see/learn about all the awesome diaper stuff that is out there?







Heck, that's how I was introduced to the wonderful world of wool!







I can honestly say that it hadn't occured to me that people might be fishing for fairy visits.







My problem is that I want to fairy so many people! :LOL How funny is it that I buy my kids used diapers but I am so tempted to buy new fluff for everybody else?







:


----------



## lena_girl (Mar 19, 2004)

I agree that I love reading the look at this awesome such and such posts. I've discoved a lot that way. I hope you mommas don't stop.

Also, I have officially asked to be taken out of the diaper fairy thing so if I ever post about something I need or want or a struggle I am having, you can just take it at face value. I have no motive behind it


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

I think what Aherne and Stell (and others agreeing with their sentiments) are saying is there have been *some* posts that look to be fishing for the DF. I would not think that comments such as *someone go buy that XXX because I don't have any money to get it* shouldn't be taken as a fishing expedition. I think comments such as the aforementioned should be taken with a grain of salt, and a look at the PP. If that PP has a bunch of posts, and they are on here quite a lot, then so be it. But there are those that don't post a lot, and when they do, it is a *woe is me* thread. That is taking advantage of a fairly nice little system of the DF.

I don't like to see something get abused. These RAOK are nice to see. If I don't feel like reading about them, then I don't. It is my choice to pass the thread. I am sure that Stell does, too if she doesn't want to read it. But it is those comments that are made about *I don't have any money, I NEED this XXX diaper, but oh well* that might be getting a little too out of hand.

So I don't think that people should be concerned about their posts sounding like a fishing expedition. Each person knows what motivates their comments; I wouldn't get too worried about how others perceive them if I know my heart is in the right place.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Aww, Lena, that's not the point at all....

I think the posts that come right out and say "Gee, I wish the diaper fairy would send me X" are what **I** don't like.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

I agree with Kimberly and Meredith. It's more of the brand new posters showing up saying 'gee I have nothing and would love this diaper, or only xyz diapers work for us.' Not the posts by regular posters that posed the same things pre-df like 'oh this is gorgeous, someone go buy it so I can stay on the wagon' I really don't think those are fishing for df stuff and I don't think there is anything wrong with those posts.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow you guys... if you don't like the DF posts, don't read them. I do like the idea of the one DF post a day and people respond to that (makes everyone happy I guess) but can you imagine how long that thread would get? I don't know about you but when I see a post 5-10 pages long, I don't read it. I don't have time. (I am only reading this one because I had read the first three pages last night :LOL)
Maybe I am nieve or maybe I haven't read that "fishing for DF" post but I haven't seen one! And if you were refering to Angelica's post, I never thought that was fishing for a DF and knowing her as well as I do... she would NEVER do that!
And as Michelle said, if you have a problem with it... maybe PM'ong that person would have been a better way to "bring it up"


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*

Please note: Posting this is not fishing for a fairy gift in any way, shape, or form. Viewer discretion is advised. Void where prohibited.









: You crack me up

I have to agree...I hope no one thought I was fishing yesterday, or EVER for that matter... I like the disclaimer though.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

And geez, sorry for only liking a few "brands" of diapers and talking about them all the time. Now I feel uncomfortable posting about which diapers I use and like


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrappinmomof3*

So I don't think that people should be concerned about their posts sounding like a fishing expedition. Each person knows what motivates their comments; I wouldn't get too worried about how others perceive them if I know my heart is in the right place.









ChristinaB - I don't think anyone was thinking that raves about diaper brands you love = fishing









I think that it is easy to distinguish between the posts. It didn't seem to me like anyone on this thread was pointing fingers or even saying that it happens a lot. Plus, once you hang out here for a little while and get to know some mamas - you can tell also. It is also a little obvious when someone (and again there is no hidden agenda and I'm not pointing fingers) hops on this forum and does not post to anything else but what do I want from the DF threads etc...


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

I haven't signed up to be on the diaper fairy list b/c I didn't want anyone to think I was fishing for free dipes. I am so new to all of this and I need to know I can come here and ask questions about dipes and ask advice about 'woe is me' situations that come up without feeling the need to sensor myself.

That said I have gotten FFS items from several mamas. Including one dipe I wanted sooo badly. I consider them fairy-ish, even though they aren't full fairy gifts. I'm still waiting for most of my fluffy mail to arrive.

Thank you mamas!!!


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

I think all of you have great points, and i will look forward to seeing some balance restored. I personally do not open many fairy threads, as there have been so many. I did see a couple of people 'blatantly' wanting to be fairied, and i would never fairy a person doing that. One time that really frustrated me was someone saying how few diaper she had and what a tough time she was having, and several mamas offering her things - and she wouldn't take them because they weren't AIOs







: . I can't tell you how that hurt my heart.

But i digress... One time that i fairied, tho, it was in specific response to a person saying how much she loves something. BUT, i just did not get a vibe that she was DFF, but rather that she was sharing her longings, just like we all do at times







. I was absolutely tickeled to be able to give her her heart's desire.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I've been fishing for WEEKS and not.one.bite! Is my stinkbait not stinky enough? Maybe if I store it in the diaper pail it will be more aromatic...

Seriously, though...I like the one thread per day idea. While I signed up for the list genuinely not expecting to receive, I'm sure it can be disheartening for other mamas to see "I Got Fairied!" threads started by a handful of people over and over. One thread will be much better.

Also, I have been surprised at the mucho-dinero-diapers that have been fairied. Holy cow, you guys are generous. Please, mamas, remember that less expensive diapers and accessories not only work, but are appreciated. You don't have to spend the big bucks to be a Diaper Fairy.


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chemigogo*
One time that really frustrated me was someone saying how few diaper she had and what a tough time she was having, and several mamas offering her things - and she wouldn't take them because they weren't AIOs







: . I can't tell you how that hurt my heart.

But i digress... One time that i fairied, tho, it was in specific response to a person saying how much she loves something. BUT, i just did not get a vibe that she was DFF, but rather that she was sharing her longings, just like we all do at times







. I was absolutely tickeled to be able to give her her heart's desire.


Exactly what I was trying to say. I don't view 99% of the posts as fishing posts but the few that are around leave a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
Wow you guys... if you don't like the DF posts, don't read them. I do like the idea of the one DF post a day and people respond to that (makes everyone happy I guess) but can you imagine how long that thread would get? I don't know about you but when I see a post 5-10 pages long, I don't read it. I don't have time. (I am only reading this one because I had read the first three pages last night :LOL)
Maybe I am nieve or maybe I haven't read that "fishing for DF" post but I haven't seen one! And if you were refering to Angelica's post, I never thought that was fishing for a DF and knowing her as well as I do... she would NEVER do that!
And as Michelle said, if you have a problem with it... maybe PM'ong that person would have been a better way to "bring it up"









I am not wanting my message to come across as an *I don't like the DF posts*... I am just discussing the threads that are started that *appear* to be looking for someone with a kind heart (and there are a LOT of mamas with kind hearts on here







) to provide them with a free diaper. I *do* have one post in mind. I will not mention it, but it was blatant to me (and to me, I repeat) that this person was looking for someone to feel sorry for her. And I do think that she received what she was looking for.

What I guess I am trying to get at is this: I don't mind the DF threads. I think they are wonderful. I think curtailing them to the one post as suggested by Jenn is a great idea.... just like it would be with the Fluff thread for the day. What I *don't* like is seeing kind people with kind hearts taken advantage of.

There should not be any concern for those of you who love to rave about diapers. That is what this board is about...sharing your experiences about the dipes you buy, the dipes you want, the dipes you love to window shop, and the dipes you love to hunt.

So to me there are two issues: the DF threads, which have already been addressed, and the threads that look like they are only looking for fairy opportunities.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Sick of the diaper fairy? I'm not sick of her.. I just wish she'd come to MY house!!!

(Oh wait.... Am I on the LIST!?!?!?!







)


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

OT: I'm sorry about your dog


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

OK....let's all pause & take a breath!! :LOL

We all have our own opinions about what everyone posts~~you cannot worry about what people are thinking every time you want to start a thread or express a desire for some lovely piece of fluff! We all know shameless begging when we see it & there have probably been about 2 or 3 of those posts in total.

I had a feeling that the Diaper Fairy thing was getting out of hand when people starting writing to the DF to tell her what they would like to have. I think that can quickly become something that was not intended when the idea was created. A random act of kindness should be just that~~RANDOM.

I mean, we don't have a list of who would like a DDDDC & what they would like it to say.....we read a post, something strikes a chord, and VOILA!! a DDDDC is born. I think it should be the same with the DF. And one post a day should be enough.

Let's all keep spreading the love & just being like we always have~~an insane group of people who obsess over diapers, fabrics, & other things for our kids to poop in. If we can't be ourselves here, than there is no hope for any of us!
We all know how the people in our REAL LIVES view our illness!


----------



## Susan_McCormack (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow! I never thought that the DF would cause such controversy









I simply signed up on the list because I wanted to be able to fairy someone else. I never really thought that someone would fairy me. And now I am re-thinking all of my posts - all of the times that I posted that I use PFs exclusively. I certainly was not expecting - or even hoping - to be fairied. Please mamas, remember that this is a diapering _discussion_ board, not a Santa's Wish List


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

T

Awwwwww.... THANKS!







Theres a few post floating around FYT & Spirituality about her... Im still soooo sad. My kids keep askin bout her & Im just
















SORRY For hyjacking! Back to your regularly scheduled Thread.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
We all know how the people in our REAL LIVES view our illness!










:LOL







: NUFF SAID.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

OHHH!!! and the reason I think I chose NOT to be on the list was because I dont have anything Hyena-like that Id feel proud of giving. Yanno, a shortage of goods Fairy-worthy.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

I agree that I think it's a good idea to create a Daily Diaper Fairy thread. I think the idea of the Diaper Fairy is wonderful. I've Faired people many times over the years and have always loved doing it.














I haven't participated in the Diaper Fairy here yet and I don't want to see it go away... maybe just be condensed a little bit? Yes, there has been some blantant fishing...














but that's always going to happen unfortunately.

It can get a little overwhelming to see so many Diaper Fairy posts constantly each day.














Yes, "we" don't have to click on them and read them if we don't want. THAT isn't the point, it seems like sometimes it just takes up so much of the board. Newbies already have a hard enough time keeping up with this fast paced board (heck I have trouble keeping up sometimes







) I think "too many" DF posts bump other posts away before they really get a chance to get some responses. I saw a post by a newbie, I found it on page 4, it had 1 response and only a couple views. It had gotten bumped by a bunch of DF type of posts.







I responded to it, and since the DF posts for the day were over, it got a lot more views and bunch more people responded to it. The OP got a lot of good advice that she might not have because her post was buried. I've talked to several people that are interested in cloth diapering but are afraid to post on the diapering forum because its so overwhelming. And that's a shame, its a great place to learn.

I hope people DO keep posting the "hey check this cool diaper/soaker/AIO out". It's the only way we can find out about some of the new stuff out there.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Wow this thread blew up since I went to bed last night.I have to say I saw all this madness coming back when the diaper fairy list started and that is why I did not join.Everything about it made me feel unconfortable , from only three people getting to be in control of the addresses to the letters to the fairy and so on.Sitting back and watching it I see it as somewhat of a popularity contest.

I miss the good old days of the diaper fairy myself.She did her thing under the radar and it made it more meaningful.








:







:


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Wow this thread blew up since I went to bed last night.I have to say I saw all this madness coming back when the diaper fairy list started and that is why I did not join.Everything about it made me feel unconfortable , from only three people getting to be in control of the addresses to the letters to the fairy and so on.Sitting back and watching it I see it as somewhat of a popularity contest.

I miss the good old days of the diaper fairy myself.She did her thing under the radar and it made it more meaningful.








:







:

Very good points, Jamie.


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Wow this thread blew up since I went to bed last night.I have to say I saw all this madness coming back when the diaper fairy list started and that is why I did not join.Everything about it made me feel unconfortable , from only three people getting to be in control of the addresses to the letters to the fairy and so on.Sitting back and watching it I see it as somewhat of a popularity contest.

I miss the good old days of the diaper fairy myself.She did her thing under the radar and it made it more meaningful.








:







:

AMEN, SISTER! The organized fairy thing clutters up the board and makes people feel paranoid about being able to say they like something. That said, I think being a Diaper Fairy is a very nice gesture, but for me, I prefer to do it anonymously and not under compulsion. I like the idea that fairy thank-yous be kept on one thread per day. Its a very diplomatic solution.


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
Wow you guys... if you don't like the DF posts, don't read them. I do like the idea of the one DF post a day and people respond to that (makes everyone happy I guess) but can you imagine how long that thread would get? I don't know about you but when I see a post 5-10 pages long, I don't read it. I don't have time. (I am only reading this one because I had read the first three pages last night :LOL)
Maybe I am nieve or maybe I haven't read that "fishing for DF" post but I haven't seen one! And if you were refering to Angelica's post, I never thought that was fishing for a DF and knowing her as well as I do... she would NEVER do that!
And as Michelle said, if you have a problem with it... maybe PM'ong that person would have been a better way to "bring it up"









you cannot just tell those of us who don't want to read or participate in the diaper fairy to "just don't read them", because most of the comments about *needing* diapers, and a specfic kind, do not come with Diaper Fairy in the title. some of them appear to be moms in need of suggestions or advice, but then turn down every offer or suggestion until it is obvious they are looking for only ONE thing, a free diaper perhaps, and ONLY one kind, no other will do. this to me SCREAMS, send me a free diaper please.

i will not participate in the diaper fairy because i can't afford to. people are receiving MAJOR gifts at times. things i can't afford myself much less someone else. when i read these "fishing posts" i try to give good sound advice, but after several attemtps are made and it is obvious that the OP is only interested in one thing, i get frustrated and it makes my stomach turn.

so, basically, if i stop reading everything that MIGHT be a fishing expedition, and MIGHT be related to the diaper fairy, i might as well leave MDC diapering right now. i do avoid any title with Diaper Fairy in it, or look what showed up at my door/ state/ country, ect. i still like giving out advice and i'd rather not have to stop reading because of some people trying to get freebies.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chemigogo*
One time that really frustrated me was someone saying how few diaper she had and what a tough time she was having, and several mamas offering her things - and she wouldn't take them because they weren't AIOs







: . I can't tell you how that hurt my heart.


That one seemed a bit weird to me too, I understand needing a certain type of diaper for nights and on the go but it seems like anything would work for around the house.

I also support the condensed thread idea. Thanks so much to our OP for bringing this topic up, diaper fairying is a wonderful thing but I think that we shouldn't let the board be dominated by these threads.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

One time that really frustrated me was someone saying how few diaper she had and what a tough time she was having, and several mamas offering her things - and she wouldn't take them because they weren't AIOs
Wow. I didn't know about that.


----------



## Piratemomma (Jun 16, 2004)

That I cant wait to be fairied???







: I still have a long way to go to even be able to participate, but until then Im just going to be slowly building my stash for this new baby.

I see so many different products mentioned around here that I would love to try them all but I have this darn stash to build







. So when it comes time to be fairied (if its still going on even) Im sure I will gush over even say...a bar of soap...KWIM??

Actually, Ive been wondering. Can you *be* a fairy *now* without having to have the 50/2 months posting? Because I would like to do some Fairy-ing myself *now*. And then just *not be* fairied till after the 50/2???

Jacquie


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Wow, lookie what happened on this forum while I was gone.

Well, I sure hope no one ever thought I ever fished for a free dipe. I'm not gonna change my posts though. If I wanna complain, whine, bicker, rant, sob, or cheer...I'm going to. MDC is a place where I can do that.

I got on the DF list because I wanted to fairy someone. I thought it was a wonderful idea.

If you see me doing any of the above and think I'm fishing then just ignore me cause you don't know me well enough to know the difference. I can say this. When I whine or complain etc I "am" fishing. I'm fishing for support and/or empathy.

I can't speak for others though.


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chemigogo*
One time that really frustrated me was someone saying how few diaper she had and what a tough time she was having, and several mamas offering her things - and she wouldn't take them because they weren't AIOs







: . I can't tell you how that hurt my heart.


That was the same thread I was referring to in my post a few pages back. Really left a bad taste in my mouth and just felt like a veiled fishing attempt to me. I love how generous so many are here, and I hate to see it being taken advantage of.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I agree that it is pretty easy to see a fishing thread and there have been a very few of them. I just ignored those and moved on.
The first time someone started a "what do you want from the fairy" thread I was sort of weirded out by it. It felt like Christmas rather than a RAK thing. But I got some ideas from that thread so I did appreciate it. But maybe we should tone those types of threads down. I do like the fairy as a subtle thing, paying attention to who likes what and remembering it.
I just think a few, very few, people need to adjust their idea of what the fairy is for. She isn't to help you build your stash or get you some nice hyena items. She is just there to brighten your day. Perhaps some smaller fairy gifts are in order too, to remind us of the point of it all.








I do think one fairy fluff thread a day is a good idea.


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
Perhaps some smaller fairy gifts are in order too, to remind us of the point of it all.

I agree! I am actually quite stunned at the vast majority of the fairy gifts I have seen. Lots of $ being spent! I love the idea of a small gift like a few wipes (for example) to just say "I was thinking of you." When I have sent out fairy gifts myself, they haven't been hyena status, and I sort of worried whether people might not like them but for the most part, they have been very well-recieved, and that makes me







.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I know....already posted to this thread......BUT

I wanted to give my own example of how the DF can really touch someone!

When I was struggling on another FORUM with the discovery of a 4th pregnancy, and feeling really distressed about having another child, out of the blue I got a tiny little Angelwrap diaper & it was TOTALLY unexpected but it completely changed the way I thought about this baby & made the whole pregnancy seem very real to me & suddenly I felt excited about a new babe









So THAT I think, it what the DF is for~~~a nice surprise for a mama that really needs one!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Or when I came home from a bad bad bad doctor's appointment and found a tiny newborn diaper on my doorstep... it was a visual reminder of what all of this is about....









It's not about getting a Kool Sheep Soaker worth $300. It's about a little sunshine in someone's day!









Seriously, if I got *one* wipe in the mail I would be happy







It's just the fact that someone else thought about you









So maybe, we've made our point now on this thread? I think we can all be more conscientious about the way the DF stuff comes across.... and probably no more "have you given more than you've gotten?" type threads??

















mamas!

Kimberly


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chemigogo*
I think all of you have great points, and i will look forward to seeing some balance restored. I personally do not open many fairy threads, as there have been so many. I did see a couple of people 'blatantly' wanting to be fairied, and i would never fairy a person doing that. One time that really frustrated me was someone saying how few diaper she had and what a tough time she was having, and several mamas offering her things - and she wouldn't take them because they weren't AIOs







: . I can't tell you how that hurt my heart.

But i digress... One time that i fairied, tho, it was in specific response to a person saying how much she loves something. BUT, i just did not get a vibe that she was DFF, but rather that she was sharing her longings, just like we all do at times







. I was absolutely tickeled to be able to give her her heart's desire.

In my post before saying someone only wanting one thing or one brand I was thinking of that aio post you were talking about not people who rave about the few brands they like. I think we all have those few brands that we truly love and that work for us so naturally we rave about them







.

I only wanted to clarify that for ChristinaB who voiced that concern in her post.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

ok- so even in the midst of all the chaos.....







:

I want on-board!!!

Soooo..... whos the coodinater again?? Chris?? chemigogo??


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

This whole thread makes me kind of sad. There are so few random acts of kindness in the world anymore and now even this one feels slightly tainted and less kind hearted. I cannot even count how many "OHHHH go look at this" threads I've started and it bothers me that someone would think that I'm fishing for a freebie. Yes, I would probably have bought that certain item if I had the money for it or I just wanted to share some beautiful fluff. Believe me if I had wanted what ever it was bad enough I would have found some way to have gotten it- like selling stuff of the TP or something. I guess I'm being naive (or just clueless







) but I haven't seen any blatant begging for stuff. But then again I miss 1/2 of these posts, once DH comes home I'm usually off the computer for the night.

Once again who are we to judge what other people are writing or thinking. We cannot honestly say whether or not someone is really fishing or not- we are not inside of their heads. The diaper forum as wonderful as it can be is still only communication in a single dimension. With writing we loose so much- there's no vocal tones heard or visual stimuli to aid in our deciphering of these posts, so I think a lot is read into them or misinterpreted.

I know that I will now be very careful as to what I post when it comes to "lookie here" threads, because I'm worried that others might think I'm fairy fishing.

I hope that the wonderful ungratuitous fairying that has been happening continues because it is a part of why this forum is so special. Ok I'll get off my soapbox now. Sorry.







:


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Oops, ignore. Meant to post a new thread!


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

HOLY WOW!!! 7 pages, you guys? :LOL

But really, the only reasons I'm sick of the diaper fairy are 1) I have to wade through like 10 pages of posts to find maybe a page's worth that are actual questions about diapers. The bulk of the posts lately are DF thank-yous, and I do think it would be a good idea to consolidate them. 2) Yes, the "oh, poor me" threads are getting on my nerves. I do think that before this was an organized thing, we could whine to our heart's content without anyone thinking we had an ulterior motive.....but I also think that the poor me posts belong on another forum, anyway.

I don't participate in the diaper fairy stuff. I don't need anything because I'm very committed to a recycled diaper stash, and I make those myself. I don't give my own diapers away because I make them to make money for my family. And I don't spend that money on diapers, because I need it for groceries. I think it's great for those of you who *can* gift others, and for those of you who really do need a pick-me-up, or a nifty stash addition, but there needs to be balance, and the realization that not everyone here participates. It's not a matter of "oh, you're not feeling the love, that's why you're crabby" - I'd just like to see a bit more balance.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, I for one am glad someone said it! :LOL Yes, I'm on the list. Yes, I've been fairied. More than once I might add. And, I've fairied others too. I would get off the list giving more chances to those that haven't been fairied...but that means, I myself would not be able to fairy in the future...name has to be on the list in order to fairy someone else.

But, ITA with Aherne, kindmomma, and Stacy31. Oh, and one of my fairy presents came before the list and it was one of the most memorable. Aww, the geisha girls FLAG from RB. It was in the hands of Miapia and she said she'd give me first dibs on all her diapers, but forgot and that either got sold or traded off or something. It wound up on the TP and I saw miapia post that she'd wondered what happened to that diaper. Well, I commented reminding her that she was supposed to sell that diaper to me! Well, I couldn't gather any paypal up but some very generous fairies and I say fairies because I know there were more than one sent me a lovely pkg with a RB geisha girls FLAG in it. Also I know two very very sweet WAHM, that when I've made purchases who have gone out of their way to include diaper fairy treats...extras in my order.

Does it make me feel cold hearted that I don't feel sad that some people haven't gotten fairied? No. Why? Because I mean it's a random act of kindness. I also don't feel sour towards people who haven't fairied other people even though they are on the list. I mean, I just find these threads pertaining to the DF almost as awful as a thread that would start of saying "If your on the DF list and haven't fairied someone, well why not?" I don't know I think it's just rude. But, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

but there needs to be balance, and the realization that not everyone here participates.
I guess I haven't seen that the DF posts unbalance all of the other posts here...there has been an increase lately, but I still see lots of non-DF posts, too. I think most people here know that not *everyone* participates in the DF, but I don't understand why that really matters...If you choose not to participate, for whatever reason, that's fine, if you do, that's fine too, or at least that's how I see it. If I didn't want to be a part of it, I'd just skip those posts. Seems like lots of mamas here are involved and are enjoying being involved.







Maybe I'm way off base, though.


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Edwards*
I would get off the list giving more chances to those that haven't been fairied...but that means, I myself would not be able to fairy in the future...name has to be on the list in order to fairy someone else.

i just wanted to tell you that the diaper fairy has been around long before "the list" was even thought of. you can send fairy diapers any time you like. there are people who know of other peoples addresses and what not. if i wanted to i could send out at least a dozen fairy packages and not be on "the list". as a matter of fact, i did fairy a mom, in april, i wasn't on "the list" then either. i just asked around for her address







and sent her something i knew she was dying to get


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

Quote:

i just wanted to tell you that the diaper fairy has been around long before "the list" was even thought of. you can send fairy diapers any time you like. there are people who know of other peoples addresses and what not. if i wanted to i could send out at least a dozen fairy packages and not be on "the list". as a matter of fact, i did fairy a mom, in april, i wasn't on "the list" then either. i just asked around for her address and sent her something i knew she was dying to get
I was going to say that before. I have been sneaky in the past and asked someone I noticed that had done a swap recently with the person I was going to fairy and asked for the address. This was WAY back before diaper fairying started. Half the fun was the shock of it. Now everyone is just waiting to get fairied it seems, and the whole element of surprise is gone.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Wow, I don't keep any of the addresses for anyone that I've done swaps with. I can barely remember my own address.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:

i do avoid any title with Diaper Fairy in it, or look what showed up at my door/ state/ country, ect.
Ack, sorry. I posted a look what showed up at my door post just the other day when a highly anticipated piece of fluff showed up.







Guess I'd be better off just answering questions.







Hope I didn't annoy too many folks.

As for the fairy list, I just recently joined as I have something I want to send, but perhaps I'll just get myself right back off and find an addy another way. Somehow after 7 pages of this the fairy magic doesn't seem quite as magical. Well I guess that's something to ponder tonight.







Interesting reading ladies.


----------



## brooklyngirl (May 15, 2003)

Wow interesting! I'm kind of new and I have few things to say.

I like the idea of combining the threads. That would make it easy for those that want avoid the DF.

I also feel like this is the only place that I can come to and whine about my CD life. Very few people I know CD, dh is not interested-so who else can I share my pain with?







But now I see that complaining can be interpeted as fishing.

When I first joined I posted that I didn't have enough dipes for a day (not true anymore) I was posting it because I thought the people on the list would understand what a pita that would be especially when you are trying to switch completely from posies. Some momma pm'd me and pointed me to the fairy list. I fell in love with the idea. The secrecy, the whimsical aspect, the idea of surprising a momma.

As far as the dear fairy letters? Just fun daydreaming. Daydreaming that I can actually share with others without seeming like a nut. Where else can adults write a "dear santa" like letter?


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree. I feel bad now that I ever vented.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I think the threads asking people to dream up what they really would need to CD easier, what they would LOVE to satisfy their hyena craziness, etc. ARE great, maybe they just shouldn't be titled 'letters to the diaper fairy' because mentioning the diaper fairy program just makes everyone responding looking like they are going to be expecting/hoping that something will come soon. (I do agree with the poster that said that some of the magic is lost when it seems like everyone is just waiting by their mailbox waiting for a diaper fairy delivery







) Instead of, 'You haven't been fairied yet and you really would like.....' or 'You've fairied a lot but you haven't gotten much and what are you really hoping someone will send you' type of threads (which are just heavy with expectation), we should just do the type of threads we've BEEN DOING FOREVER like, 'Your dream stash' or 'If you had 100/50/20 dollars what would you buy'..... and the diaper fairy, as covert and clever as she is, will get her ideas that way, without the people gushing about coveted items coming across as 'fishing'.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Angelica


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Can I just say....

I am now sick of this thread.








: :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Ack Jamie, you bumped it! :LOL


----------



## rgeelan (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok that was A LOT to read! I am sorry people are down about the fairy. I love reading about what people get! I just think it's awsome...

Quote:

BUT, I just saw a BLATANT BLATANT BLATANT *fishing for a fairy* thread.

Can we all agree to call eachother out when we see this? Cause that's just cheap and nasty to blatantly ask for something.
I would hope my posts aren't taken as fishing to be fairied. I guess I should think harder when I post on some things but I tend to comment bluntly and if I see something I like and am broke, I will just say that plain out. That is why I stopped going in the TP for the past few weeks. I started feeling like I kept saying, oh what a cute diaper, too bad I am broke... It's not that I want someone to send me something for free... Cause in honesty i have a hard time accepting RAK things, just ask my friends who have yelled at me in the past over this... but I just comment to let someone know that their post was being looked at and I thought the diaper was cute and I say I am broke cause well... I have $17 in my paypal right now and that money plus a few more $ is already spoken for... So I don't want to give someone the impression that I can afford the diaper right now when I can't...

Actually my whole point of getting on the fairy list is because there is someone particular I have wanted to fairy for a very long time and just haven't found the right item at a time when I could afford it... So I got on so when I do get that perfect item I can send it... Hopefully that time will be soon...


----------

